

What's broken with Unix? A clearer alternative to text processing.  - nailer
http://www.venturecake.com/whats-broken-with-unix-how-would-you-fix-it-part-i/

======
bayareaguy
Didn't the old Lisp Machines have everything this guy is asking for?

------
pcowans
Windows Power Shell addresses some of these issues.

